# I had him served!



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

At his wh0re's apartment! I had my neighbor hand him the papers! It was such an awesome feeling!


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice touch! Congratulations on taking the first step


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats Keep your head up.


----------



## AnnRains (Oct 16, 2013)

Whoo hoo!


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yikes, that is one way to go, lol.
Here I am worried that since he is unlikely to answer the door or pick up certified mail, and I don't want them to go to his work. Maybe I should not worry about it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

*cough* 4-year-old thread


----------

